# Dust collector dud or dandy?



## joshuasherman38 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys! I went to an auction the other day, intending to buy some machining tools(that went over priced) but came home with this puppy. 









It was an all day wait to get to it, but I was only a 1/4 mile from the house and had a guy from work to chat with while we waited. I wound up in it for $150. No missed zeros, $150 took it home, along with the 3 riser legs and a 3 way cutoff inlet manifold.

I don't have 3phase so I'm going to have to either swap a motor or buy a converter(which is my plan). Other than that I'll need to replace the drum and filter bag.

I was wondering if any of you guys had any experience with this dust collector or a version of it? The model is a Dayton 5E820A, 7.5hp 3ph 208/230-460V. I've found a little bit more info in terms of the 5E820B, but not much. 

Anything would be a great help, thanks for your time!!

Josh


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think the motor alone is worth more than 150. Nice score!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

You lose HP when you go to a phase convertor, but with 7.5 on tap I think you have some to spare. Nice win on that auction!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What brand is that motor? You might put it on eBay and buy a single phase motor. Even better install 3 phase power. Just think about the used tools you could buy.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Three phase equipment usually sells pretty cheap at auctions like that. The reason being that it usually costs WW hobbiest homeowner several hundred dollars to get the unit operational. But once you get it up and running it might just suck up the whole shop like a black hole, ha.

bret


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I see three phase equipment on Craigslist for about half what single phase brings. I have a few single phase motors. I have considered buying three phase equipment and changing the motor, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If it was mine here is what I would do. A phase converter will cost you several hundred dollars. A filter to handle that kind of air volume will cost several hundred dollars. Unless you have a cabinet shop you don't need that big of a dust collector anyway. I would sell that unit as is for 600-1000 dollars. Then buy a new unit that is single phase, and has a 1 micron or less filter.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> If it was mine here is what I would do. A phase converter will cost you several hundred dollars. A filter to handle that kind of air volume will cost several hundred dollars. Unless you have a cabinet shop you don't need that big of a dust collector anyway. I would sell that unit as is for 600-1000 dollars. Then buy a new unit that is single phase, and has a 1 micron or less filter.


Sure, you may not "need" that big, sometime you just have to get rid of all the dust. Everywhere. In your entire house. At once.


----------



## joshuasherman38 (Oct 1, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> I think the motor alone is worth more than 150. Nice score!





hwebb99 said:


> What brand is that motor? You might put it on eBay and buy a single phase motor. Even better install 3 phase power. Just think about the used tools you could buy.



The motor is a Baldor, looks newer than the whole rig too. Replacement cost on the same motor from Baldor is $1200, so I've definitely thought about swapping it for a single phase and getting a return as well. 

I really do want 3ph in the shop though, especially as I plan on a mill and lathe in the future also(machinist before woodworking interest). Only problem is it's not my shop(yet). Trying to get some property in MO sold so we can look at buying this place from my girlfriends dad. After that, game on!



difalkner said:


> You lose HP when you go to a phase convertor, but with 7.5 on tap I think you have some to spare. Nice win on that auction!


Yeah it's a beefy little motor for sure! Thanks for that info about losing hp also, was not aware of that!



Lola Ranch said:


> Three phase equipment usually sells pretty cheap at auctions like that. The reason being that it usually costs WW hobbiest homeowner several hundred dollars to get the unit operational. But once you get it up and running it might just suck up the whole shop like a black hole, ha.
> 
> 
> 
> bret



Yeah I've seen some ridiculously good 3ph equipment go crazy cheap, and me wishing I had the money at the time. 



hwebb99 said:


> I see three phase equipment on Craigslist for about half what single phase brings. I have a few single phase motors. I have considered buying three phase equipment and changing the motor, but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> If it was mine here is what I would do. A phase converter will cost you several hundred dollars. A filter to handle that kind of air volume will cost several hundred dollars. Unless you have a cabinet shop you don't need that big of a dust collector anyway. I would sell that unit as is for 600-1000 dollars. Then buy a new unit that is single phase, and has a 1 micron or less filter.



If I change the motor out I'm definitely not giving up on it, even if I do put some more money into it. With what I have in it, even with what it'll cost me to get it operational, it provides me a fairly open ended capability for a DC system in the shop. That by itself is enough to keep it 😀.

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You are going to have to run 8 inch pipe or larger to run that. A filter to handle that kind of air volume will be huge. I'm sure that thing is louder than a smaller dust collector. It will take a lot of of power to run that thing. I think the op got a super deal, I guess that makes it a dandy. I just think he would be better off selling it and buying a smaller unit. That baldor motor is worth about 5 times what you paid for the whole thing.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

When I say smaller i don't mean something like this.






I was thinking more on the lines of this bad boy.






Sorry I hope I didn't make you mad.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> Sorry I hope I didn't make you mad.


Hope you aren't talking about me there mate! I pride myself on not getting mad because someone else has a dissenting opinion. And I do agree, a smaller shop doesn't need a huge dust collector, but if you've already got a monster dust collector...

Besides, depending on the size of OP's shop he may not even need ducting, just turn it on and let the shop clean itself!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Better open the window. You might suck the shop walls in. Do you remember the part on Christmas Vacation when he turns on the lights and his electric meter is spinning so fast it's a blur.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Meh, details...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Christmas vacation is a movie. Clark Griswold covers his entire house with Christmas lights. When he turns them on the whole city looses power.It shows a clip of his electric meter.The wheels on his electric meter are turning so fast they are just a blur.


----------



## erwincarpentry (Mar 16, 2016)

*pretty sure I just bought this off him*

I saw this exact same one on craigslist and bought it. it is very loud I had a deaf guy working in my shop and when I turned it on he jumped from the other end of the shop. I am hoping to set it up outside. I have never had a cyclone dust collector before so I am not sure how this is supposed to work... my issue is that from the bottom of the funnel has about the same amount of pull (suck) as the intake does. Is that normal? I am wondering if the label is wrong "out"... "in" is the dust supposed to go through the fan first then through the funnel? if that is the case then I can gust switch the wires on the three phase. any help would be appreciated. and where do i get a filter?? thats why I am hoping my land lord will let me run it outside...


----------

